# Diablo 3 Nude Patch: Nackte Dämonenjägerin via Mod-Download gesichtet



## roobers (29. Mai 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Diablo 3 Nude Patch: Nackte Dämonenjägerin via Mod-Download gesichtet* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Diablo 3 Nude Patch: Nackte Dämonenjägerin via Mod-Download gesichtet


----------



## Chris1q1q (29. Mai 2012)

Ein Mod von monumentaler wichtigkeit...


----------



## McDrake (29. Mai 2012)

Immerhin weiss ich jetzt, dass es eine Page mit der Domain_ nudecreator.org_ gibt
oO


----------



## UrielOWA (29. Mai 2012)

Chris1q1q schrieb:


> Ein Mod von monumentaler wichtigkeit...



Aber absolut 

Sind die Leute so notgeil, dass jedes Spiel einen Nude-Mod braucht? O_o


----------



## Rabowke (29. Mai 2012)

Ja.


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. Mai 2012)

UrielOWA schrieb:


> Aber absolut
> 
> Sind die Leute so notgeil, dass jedes Spiel einen Nude-Mod braucht? O_o


 
Dann brauchen sie während des Zockens nicht auf den Desktop oder Browser wechseln


----------



## IlllIIlllI (29. Mai 2012)

dupe hack und gold exploit 1mio in 5min find ich wichtiger 
macht mal darüber ne news


----------



## SwonVIP (29. Mai 2012)

Wer will bitte schön eine nackte Dämonenjägerin sehen?! Als nächstes gibts ein Nude-Patch für Battlefield oder was?!


----------



## MrBigX (29. Mai 2012)

IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> dupe hack und gold exploit 1mio in 5min find ich wichtiger
> macht mal darüber ne news


Erstens sind Exploits und Hacks Gründe gebannt zu werden und zweitens läßt Dein Avatar bei mir Zweifel aufkommen, ob das wirklich wichtiger ist als der Nude Patch/Mod/wasauchimmer


----------



## Rabowke (29. Mai 2012)

SwonVIP schrieb:


> Wer will bitte schön eine nackte Dämonenjägerin sehen?!


... stimmt eigentlich. 

Ich fordere einen Nudepatch für den Barbar und den Mönch ... und dann beide richtig schön behaart. *schnurrrRRrrr*

Ich freu mich drauf!


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. Mai 2012)

Die ultimative Holzfäller-Mod!


----------



## shakethatthing (29. Mai 2012)

Das Nude Mods/Patches eine News bekommen find ich ehrlich gesagt ziemlich armseelig.
Ein klein bisschen mehr Niveau hätt ich ja für ein seriöses Magazin schon erwarten.
Messe-"Babes" lass ich mir ja noch gefallen, aber hier hört der "Spaß" irgendwie auf.


----------



## McDrake (29. Mai 2012)

shakethatthing schrieb:


> ... aber hier hört der "Spaß" irgendwie auf.


Die News mag ja an und Pfirsich nicht wirklich spassig sein.
Das bügeln aber die Kommentare dazu locker aus


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. Mai 2012)

Das Spiel soll ja auch vielleicht mal für Konsole erscheinen. Und hier kann man das Ganze ja schon mal mit einem (Joy-)Stick testen


----------



## BlueDragon92 (29. Mai 2012)




----------



## BiJay (29. Mai 2012)

MrBigX schrieb:


> Erstens sind Exploits und Hacks Gründe gebannt zu werden und zweitens läßt Dein Avatar bei mir Zweifel aufkommen, ob das wirklich wichtiger ist als der Nude Patch/Mod/wasauchimmer


 Für Mods wird man auch gebannt... :p


----------



## Paper2k7 (29. Mai 2012)

wer zum henker haut sich eigentlich diese nude mods immer in seine games? kein privatleben?! leute,die sowas brauchen haben in meinen augen ein ernsthaftes problem und sollten dringend mal zum (psycho-) arzt!


----------



## Rabowke (29. Mai 2012)

Paper2k7 schrieb:


> wer zum henker haut sich eigentlich diese nude mods immer in seine games? kein privatleben?! leute,die sowas brauchen haben in meinen augen ein ernsthaftes problem und sollten dringend mal zum (psycho-) arzt!


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler



... wobei das wohl jedem selbst überlassen ist. Ich hab dem Nude-Mod Wahn schon bei Tomb Raider I nicht mitgemacht, allerdings verurteile ich keine Leute, die sich das Ding laden.

Solltest du auch nicht ... vorallem wenn man als Laie in einem PC Spieleforum gleich einen Psycho-Arzt empfiehlt.


----------



## Mothman (29. Mai 2012)

rofl


----------



## Sirius89 (29. Mai 2012)

Darauf hat die Welt gewartet.............


----------



## Meckermann (29. Mai 2012)

Puh, dann ist das Spiel ja doch noch gerettet.


----------



## marzipanmann (29. Mai 2012)

achja, für die kidz, die noch keine haare haben.


----------



## IlllIIlllI (29. Mai 2012)

MrBigX schrieb:


> Erstens sind Exploits und Hacks Gründe gebannt zu werden und zweitens läßt Dein Avatar bei mir Zweifel aufkommen, ob das wirklich wichtiger ist als der Nude Patch/Mod/wasauchimmer


 
nicht bei dem matschigen texturbrei


----------



## Zelias (29. Mai 2012)

Ja, abgehen davon, dass man einen Accountbann riskiert, das ganze aufgrund der limitierten Technik wohl ehr bescheiden aussehen dürfte und es überhaupt nicht in die Welt von D3 passt eine Mod die man unbedingt braucht. Erstaunlich das es Leute gibt die da Arbeit rein stecken. Aber schön das sich das alte Internetmotto "there is porn of if" mal wieder bewahrheitet.


----------



## MiLCHMAUSiE (29. Mai 2012)

The.... alle mitsingen! ... Internet is for porn, the internet is for porn. Grab your d... and doubleclick for porn, porn, porn. 

Wer´s (so dringend) braucht...


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (29. Mai 2012)

Ey das ist ja mal ein Kaufgrund  

Den Spruch mit dem Joystick fand ich gut ^^


----------



## Theojin (30. Mai 2012)

MiLCHMAUSiE schrieb:


> The.... alle mitsingen! ... Internet is for porn, the internet is for porn. Grab your d... and doubleclick for porn, porn, porn.
> 
> Wer´s (so dringend) braucht...



Scrubs der Mensch ist eine Insel - YouTube

da fiel mir pauschal Dr. Cox aus Scrubs ein


----------



## LostHero (30. Mai 2012)

*seufz*


----------



## TripelM (30. Mai 2012)

unnötig!?


----------



## OtaQ1 (31. Mai 2012)

Yeah! GEILE KACKE PCGames! Könnt ihr bitte auf der Titelseite Tittenmäusschen bringen? Endlich zeigt ihr mal wo die Frauen hingehören! GEIL GEIL, MEHR SOLCHER ARTIKEL! ABER Was sag ich da, macht ihr ja soviel weil ihr so geeeil sed *ABSPRITZ*


...jetzt mal ehrlich, wollt ihr Leute die sowas wie da oben schreiben würden als Leser haben? Wenn ja, macht einfach weiter so, läuft gut


----------



## Kwengie (2. Juni 2012)

och Leute,
tut jetzt bitte nicht so,
als ob Ihr die Götter in Weiß seid und Leute, die solche Mods verwenden, verdammt.

Was ich viel schlimmer finde, ist dieser Passus:
"Jedoch gab Blizzard des Öfteren bekannt, *dass man von* (Nude-)*Patches und weiteren Mods nicht viel hält*"


----------



## Xell1987 (2. Juni 2012)

Hötte das Spiel einen Offlinemodus dann hätte ichs mir gekauft und auch den Nudemod benützt...


----------

